# AEC, Apple Expo Civilisé 2003...



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2003)

et cette année y en a une de prévue ?


----------



## kamkil (29 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * et cette année y en a une de prévue ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne question!!

Surement et lors des AE on appele plutôt ça AEC (*C*ivlisée) mais faut voir avec le patron


----------



## katarina (29 Juin 2003)

je suis intérressée par venir à l'exposition d'Apple.
J'ai voulu acheter un ordinateur Macintosh à la fnac mais il m'ont dit qu'il y aurait peut-être des nouveaux ordinateurs en septembre alors j'attends pour en acheter. Ils voulaient que j'achète un compacq et j'ai pas voulu.

Katarina


----------



## katarina (29 Juin 2003)

je vous dérange encore pour savoir d'après vous quel ordinateur portable acheter pas trop compliqué car je n'ai jamais acheté de macintosh.
J'aime bien la communauté des utilsateurs des macintoshs.
Mais le forum du club macgeneration est trop gros pour savoir à qui poser des questions. Et en lisant plusieurs le bar est plus drôle 

Katarina


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * je vous dérange encore pour savoir d'après vous quel ordinateur portable acheter pas trop compliqué car je n'ai jamais acheté de macintosh.
> *



essaye d'aller voir du coté du forum "iBook" ou "powerbook"
Les gens sont gentils y a plein de sujets qui en parlent et tu trouveras certainement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce qu'ici on a plus de cadavres qu'autre chose


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> essaye d'aller voir du coté du forum "iBook" ou "powerbook"
> Les gens sont gentils y a plein de sujets qui en parlent et tu trouveras certainement
> ...


Merci Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour une fois qu'on pouvait aider quelqu'un(e)


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * je vous dérange encore pour savoir d'après vous quel ordinateur portable acheter pas trop compliqué car je n'ai jamais acheté de macintosh.
> J'aime bien la communauté des utilsateurs des macintoshs.
> Mais le forum du club macgeneration est trop gros pour savoir à qui poser des questions. Et en lisant plusieurs le bar est plus drôle
> 
> Katarina   *


tu ne nous déranges pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fait toujours plaisir de la chair fraîche euh !! des nouveaux membres je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi c'est bonpat (sans majuscule)


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * moi c'est bonpat (sans majuscule)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encore heureux que katarina ne nous dit pas qu'elle est japonaise !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










salut bonpat, moi c'est alèm !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> salut bonpat, moi c'est alèm !!
> 
> ...



toujours sans majuscule ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> toujours sans majuscule ?
> 
> ...



NON !!!!


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Salut Katarina, content que tu nous ai rejoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi c'est Kamkil mais avec une majuscule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais tu dois savoir lire, non?


----------



## Magoo (30 Juin 2003)

salut katarina
moi c'est Magoo
bienvenue dans le monde des flooders et autres spécimens...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * japonaise !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ou ça ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Enfin je me suis pas enregistré avec mais on va pas chipoter


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ou ça ?
> ...



Dans ton derrière!!


----------



## katarina (30 Juin 2003)

merci pour le rensignement pour le forum.

bonjour à tous Finn Atlas, Bonpat, Alem, Kamkil, Magoo, Macinside.
Et bien dites donc il est très sympa le bar un peu comme une grande famille. 

Macinside tu connais bien le Japon? j'y ai vécu quelques temps. peut-être en parlons nous ici? ou il y a un endroit pour parler de ça.

Je crois après avoir vu le magasin apple sur internet que je vais acheter un powerbook avec un écran de 15 cm.
J'ai du mal a lire tout ce qui est écrit ici, il y en a trop à lire.
Magoo le monde des floodeurs c'est le forum ou c'est internet ?
merci à tous
Katarina


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> Macinside tu connais bien le Japon? j'y ai vécu quelques temps. peut-être en parlons nous ici? ou il y a un endroit pour parler de ça.
> 
> *



oui il y a deux sujet pour ça :  "jeu du calambour stupide" (dedier a Love Hina) et  Concurrencer le train (généraliste)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans ton derrière!!
> 
> ...



on peux dire ca comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je prefere "dans ton ©ul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> parce qu'ici on a plus de cadavres qu'autre chose
> 
> 
> ...



T'en fait partie Finn


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Comme tu l'auras compris, mackie est un fou de mangas japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le monde des floodeurs c'est sur ce forum et plus particulièrement le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Global, tu lui fais visiter?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

t'y va Finn a l'Apple Expo ?

ca serait l'occase de se prendre un pastis


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * t'y va Finn a l'Apple Expo ?
> 
> ca serait l'occase de se prendre un pastis
> 
> ...



On se tassera sous le pommier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...et au Lou ensuite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Qui ne vient pas à l'AE, hein? Nan mais t'a des questions des fois global, j'te jure


----------



## katarina (30 Juin 2003)

macinside j'ai vue tes deux sites mais on ne parle pas vraiment du Japon de la vie la-bas.
es-tu allé au Japon ou tu rigoles ? ca ne me dérange pas si tu ne connais pas le Japon mais je peux t'en parler. moi je rentre en maîtrise de mathématiques (mention Ingénierie mathématique) à l'université à orsay (c'est près de Paris mais je connais pas)
Mes parents habites à Monaco. 
Et toi tu habite à Paris ou en Suisse ?

katarina sans majuscule si vous le préferez


----------



## katarina (30 Juin 2003)

merci Kamkil
Est ce que Global = GlobalCut ?
donc les floodeurs sont les gens qui écrivent sur le bar?

katarina


----------



## katarina (30 Juin 2003)

je vais venir aussi je crois Kamkil.

katarina
A plus tard ce soir (je vais manger dans un restaurant japonais)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * merci Kamkil
> Est ce que Global = GlobalCut ?
> donc les floodeurs sont les gens qui écrivent sur le bar?
> 
> ...



GlobalCut ? oui c'est moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *  Bonpat   *



réponse à la bonpat : pas de majuscule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois après avoir vu le magasin apple sur internet que je vais acheter un powerbook avec un écran de 15 cm. *



15 cm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 aussi gros !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

au fait Loana euh Katarina pardon  binvenue !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

euh katarina t'es russe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kak tibia zavout ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

Magoo a dit:
			
		

> * salut katarina
> moi c'est Magoo
> bienvenue dans le monde des flooders et autres spécimens...   *



Magggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous je le dis :  *Seb, c'est bien ! *


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * à l'université à orsay (c'est près de Paris mais je connais pas)
> *



d'une Kamkil va dire que c'est à côté de chez lui (ce qui est vrai) de deux, c'est pas mal Orsay mais le rerB est lent, de trois, ya encore une université à Orsay ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de quatre, c'est bô la vallée de Chevreuse


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonjour à tous Finn Atlas, Bonpat, Alem, Kamkil, Magoo, Macinside.     *


T'as l'air gentille, alors tu écris bonpat sans majuscule s'il te plait (ça fait deux fois que je te le dis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus t'es pas obligé de dire bon jour à tout le monde. Moi ça suffit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Et bien dites donc il est très sympa le bar un peu comme une grande famille.
> *


Méfie toi ! demande moi par mp si tu veux des renseignements fiables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Macinside tu connais bien le Japon? j'y ai vécu quelques temps. peut-être en parlons nous ici? ou il y a un endroit pour parler de ça.
> *


Je pense que la différence entre Mackie et toi c'est que tu écris mieux le français que lui mais bon ce n'est pas exceptionnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois après avoir vu le magasin apple sur internet que je vais acheter un powerbook avec un écran de 15 cm.
> *


15 cm ça me parait peti. p'tet que chez les japonais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai plus grand à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je rigole va pas prendre ça pour de l'humour graveleux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai du mal a lire tout ce qui est écrit ici, il y en a trop à lire.
> *


Tu vas dans recherche par identifiant et tu tapes "bonpat". Je crois que cela devrait te suffire comme lecture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Magoo le monde des floodeurs c'est le forum ou c'est internet ?
> merci à tous
> Katarina
> *


Laisse tomber Magoo, personne ne comprend ce qu'elle raconte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à toi de venir fleurir se forum qui sentait un peu le renfermé....


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci à toi de venir fleurir se forum qui sentait un peu le renfermé....    *



Fallait prendre un  studio plus grand aussi...


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * macinside j'ai vue tes deux sites mais on ne parle pas vraiment du Japon de la vie la-bas.
> es-tu allé au Japon ou tu rigoles ? ca ne me dérange pas si tu ne connais pas le Japon mais je peux t'en parler. *


Mackie ne parle pas. Mackie crache des mots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> * moi je rentre en maîtrise de mathématiques (mention Ingénierie mathématique) à l'université à orsay (c'est près de Paris mais je connais pas) *


Alors là !!! Jai fait un Deug de Math Physiques à Orsay.
Il faut que je te donne plein de conseils mais à taper c'est un peu long. Au phone peut-être ?
(bon c'était il y a 20 ans mais ça n'a pas du changer)



			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> * Mes parents habites à Monaco.  *


J'aime beaucoup le Prince Charles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *Et toi tu habite à Paris ou en Suisse ? *


Moi à Paris mais c'est une ville dangereuse.



			
				katarina a dit:
			
		

> *katarina sans majuscule si vous le préferez   *


Comme tu veux, j'aime avec ou sans


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * merci bonpat
> Est ce que Bonpat = bonpat ?
> donc les floodeurs sont les gens qui écrivent sur le bar?
> 
> ...


Je t'en prie
Oui en effet Bonpat = bonpat . J'aime beaucoup ton humour


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * je vais venir aussi je crois bonpat.
> 
> katarina
> A plus tard ce soir (je vais manger dans un restaurant japonais)   *


Bon et bien on se verra là-bas ou peut-être avant. Qui sait ?

J'adore les suschis. Quelle cuisson ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * euh katarina t'es russe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui c'est écrit  ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui c'est écrit  ici *



et tu t'appelles Katarina bonpat ?


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et tu t'appelles Katarina bonpat ?
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression qu'on se comprend elle et moi. Enfin surtout moi.


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> d'une Kamkil va dire que c'est à côté de chez lui (ce qui est vrai) de deux, c'est pas mal Orsay mais le rerB est lent, de trois, ya encore une université à Orsay ?
> 
> ...



C'est à 10min de chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il reste une chambre libre en plus. Bah oui Finn en prend déjà une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il ya des directs mais c'est pas rapide en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis inscrit à la fac d'orsay mais bon j'espère pas y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait ils chauffaient la pelouse au lieu des classes mais ils ont fermé que deux semaines donc ca existe encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'ai un grand zardin en plus pour les a-mateurs


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Katarina, flooder ca vient de l'anglais flood qui veut dire inondation et ca consiste a poster beaucoup de messages et/ou beaucoup de messages à la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu nous a montré un bel exemple d'ailleurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il reste une chambre libre en plus. Bah oui Finn en prend déjà une
> 
> ...



euh y a pas que moi qui en prend une ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et sans mauvais jeu de mot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh y a pas que moi qui en prend une ...
> 
> ...



Il va me donner le mauvais esprit à force


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est à 10min de chez moi
> 
> ...



bah oui, ça je sais !!! Même en twingo, on va plus vite !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis inscrit à la fac d'orsay mais bon j'espère pas y aller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'espère pas non plus, je suis connu là-bas !!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

L'est où la russe ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * L'est où la russe ?   *








T'es vraiment "accro" toi...


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ! major


----------



## katarina (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir,
d'abord plusieurs choses sur moi pour que ne me posez pas trop de questions.

Je suis née à moscow le 17 septembre 1982. Je porte le nom de mon père mais je ne l'ai jamais connue. Il est mort comme officier à la guerre en tchétchénie. Ma mère vit avec mon nouveu père à Monaco et j'ai la nationalité de monaco. Mon nouveau père est russe aussi. nous avons habitez à Tokyo 3 ans.
Je me suis spécialisée en mathématiques. Je vais à l'université de la ville de Orsay (près de Paris)
J'habite seule à Paris et je veux achetr un Macinstosh portable. J'ai choisi un 17 pouces.
Je remercie tous les conseils et je dis à Bonpat de ne pas toujours reprendre tout ce que je dis dans des textes. Ca m'enerve en plus même si c'est pas méchant.
Voilà j'aime faire du sport et je va aller à l'exposition Apple en septembre
Je fais bientôt un site sur internet personel sur le fournisseur TISCALI avec mes photos.

Merci beaucoup à Atlas pour me guider et macside n'a pas voulu parler du Japon avec moi (il est timide ?)


Katarina


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *  macinside n'a pas voulu parler du Japon avec moi (il est timide ?)
> 
> 
> Katarina
> *




trés occupé en ce moment


----------



## katarina (1 Juillet 2003)

pardon de vous avoir dérangée.

Katarina


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * pardon de vous avoir dérangée.
> 
> Katarina   *



mais pas du tout


----------



## Benjamenta (1 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir katarina !!


----------



## Sir (1 Juillet 2003)

salut a touuuuuuuuuuuuus !
J'y serais a l'AE avec mon aluboooooooooooook 12" !!!! Yeah Yeah Yeah !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * salut a touuuuuuuuuuuuus !
> J'y serais a l'AE avec mon aluboooooooooooook 12" !!!! Yeah Yeah Yeah !!!  *



toi aussi, tu as vu les Yeah Yeah yeahs en concert ??


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Katarina, dans ta signature on ne voit que des points d'intérogations!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'a mis un truc en russe dedans ou quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













C'est que benjamin a pas encore intégré les trois petits points liés dans les forums (...?) donc le russe c'est pas à l'ordre du jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Même si on l'affiche parfaitement sur nos petites machines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * salut a touuuuuuuuuuuuus !
> J'y serais a l'AE avec mon aluboooooooooooook 12" !!!! Yeah Yeah Yeah !!!  *



Tiens finalement tu t'es décidé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bizarre que te connaissant t'ai pas ouvert de thread pour nous annoncer la bonne nouvelle


----------



## Sir (1 Juillet 2003)

Desole alexandre dixit Kamkil , j'ai changé !!!


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2003)

Ce sera quel jour cette AES ? Samedi j'espère (pensez à ceux qui ne peuvent se libérer en semaine) ...


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Desole alexandre dixit Kamkil , j'ai changé !!!  *



L'erreur est humaine, il m'arrive de délirer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fin de compte il a pas trop changé le SMG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dire que je suis un des seul à pas l'avoir mis en block list...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Ce sera quel jour cette AES ? Samedi j'espère (pensez à ceux qui ne peuvent se libérer en semaine) ...  *


Le vendredi c'est bien aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pourquoi pas vendredi et samedi.


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le vendredi c'est bien aussi.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui pourquoi pas sur deux soirées.


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Ce sera quel jour cette AES ? Samedi j'espère (pensez à ceux qui ne peuvent se libérer en semaine) ...  *



Oui, samedi ou vendredi soir


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

ou alors vendredi, samedi et dimanche ?
Pas bête, ça!


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je remercie tous les conseils et je dis à Bonpat de ne pas toujours reprendre tout ce que je dis dans des textes. Ca m'enerve en plus même si c'est pas méchant.
> Katarina
> *



"B"onpat , AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Qu'est ce qu'elle raconte ? J'en peux plus !!


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> trés occupé en ce moment
> ...


On t'appelle pas le roi de la drague dans le milieu ?


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

ça slurpe dur ici...


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'est ce qu'elle raconte ? J'en peux plus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi ce délire bonpat?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était pas méchant comme elle dit, reste


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ça slurpe dur ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commence par arrêter de cacher ta présence en ligne avant de jouer les rabats-joie de si bon matin


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est quoi ce délire bonpat?!?
> 
> 
> ...



kamkil, va te brancher le cerveau et quand ce sera fait et que t'auras peut-être gagné un peu d'humour, ne reviens pas pas ... enfin... pas tout de suite !!


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Commence par arrêter de cacher ta présence en ligne avant de jouer les rabats-joie de si bon matin
> 
> ...


mais 

*TA GUEULE !!!*





j'ai toujours été en anonyme, imbécile va !!
tu devrais dormir au lieu de dire des conneries !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ça slurpe dur ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koitesse: ça slurpe ... ??


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu devrais dormir au lieu de dire des conneries !!
> 
> 
> ...



Le réveil a été dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prend pas de café ce matin stp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(moi je devrais ptet parce que je dors presk pas en ce moment mais j'aime pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Koitesse: ça slurpe ... ??
> ...



ça lêche !!


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

Je sais qu'on est pas à Lyon et qu'on a pas besoin de s'y prendre 30 mois à l'avance ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais bon il y a quelque chose qui s'organise ou pas ? !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça lêche !!
> 
> ...



 ah ok!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne demande pas ça slurpe qui ou quoi


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir,
> d'abord plusieurs choses sur moi pour que ne me posez pas trop de questions.
> 
> Je suis née à moscow le 17 septembre 1982. Je porte le nom de mon père mais je ne l'ai jamais connue. Il est mort comme officier à la guerre en tchétchénie. Ma mère vit avec mon nouveu père à Monaco et j'ai la nationalité de monaco. Mon nouveau père est russe aussi. nous avons habitez à Tokyo 3 ans.
> ...



Ça promet !! Avec tous les geeks en mal de sexe qui trainent ici...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais
> 
> TA GUEULE !!!
> ...



Trop trop fort l'humour !!


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ça promet !! Avec tous les geeks en mal de sexe qui trainent ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ya pas que des hétéro...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Trop trop fort l'humour !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu m'as tout appris !


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu m'as tout appris !
> 
> ...



Soit pas si modeste, personne va y croire


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Soit pas si modeste, personne va y croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et pourtant, c'est toi le plus grand...


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ça promet !! Avec tous les geeks en mal de sexe qui trainent ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as raison


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir,
> d'abord plusieurs choses sur moi pour que ne me posez pas trop de questions.
> 
> Je suis née à moscow le 17 septembre 1982. ...
> ...








 Bienvenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part deux ou trois malotrus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ici les posteurs sont tous très sympas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je te laisse juge!




A+


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca ne m'étonne pas que les personnes du beau sexe aient peur de venir ici ...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca ne m'étonne pas que les personnes du beau sexe aient peur de venir ici ...
> 
> ...



quelle expression quand même : personnes du beau sexe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(bonpat, ça suffit, je te vois venir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quelle expression quand même : personnes du beau sexe...
> 
> ...


Tu me sens plutôt, non ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

D'après Oupsy, Katarina est une "fausse blonde" !
Comment savoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * D'après Oupsy, Katarina est une "fausse blonde" !
> Comment savoir ?
> 
> 
> ...



ah ouais !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai dit ça moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et comment te l'aurais-je fait savoir bonpat ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah ouais !!!
> 
> ...



Euh ! quand je parlais de "fausse blonde" je voulais dire pas une vraie posteuse... mais par exemple Sonniboy déguisé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Oupsy ne dit rien sur nos secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh ! quand je parlais de "fausse blonde" je voulais dire pas une vraie posteuse... mais par exemple Sonniboy déguisé.
> 
> ...



ah !! on a des secrets now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










comment savoir qui est Katarina ?
rien de plus facile fixe lui un rencard p.e. comme tu ne l'as pas fait pour moi


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca ne m'étonne pas que les personnes du beau sexe aient peur de venir ici ...
> 
> ...



barbarella c'est un trans?


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> barbarella c'est un trans?
> 
> ...



Qui peut le dire. Il peut s'en cacher des choses derrière un pseudo. Les seuls dont je suis sûr sont ceux que j'ai rencontré : Onra, Laurent_G, Nekura, Patrick_G, Yama, Huexley et deux ou trois autres ...


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah !! on a des secrets now
> 
> ...


Oui, bon ok mais on est pas mort, on a le temps de se fixer un rencard si tu veux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

bon ca en est où ? Qui vient, pour quand, quelle heure, qu'est-ce qu'on mange, y a quoi à boire ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2003)

moi je serai la pendant tout le salon


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

j'attend le pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais pas quand je viendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * moi je serai la pendant tout le salon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu tiens le Bar ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2003)

non, je finit les stocks


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * non, je finit les stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'écoules


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2003)

J'ai peur de ne pouvoir passer que le samedi ...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai peur de ne pouvoir passer que le samedi ...  *



Tu fais bien de prévenir pour ceux qui ne voudrais pas te voir


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu fais bien de prévenir pour ceux qui ne voudrais pas te voir
> 
> ...



Et toi, tu viens quand qu'on se boie


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2003)

yep puisqu'il faut s'inscrire, je serais là aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'attend mon badge aes, il arrive en septembre celui là aussi ?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

J'apporterai les sacs plastique pour mackie


----------



## bouilla (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'apporterai les sacs plastique pour mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais qu'il peut etre agacant parfois, mais c'est pas une raison pour vouloir le couper en morceau


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

C'est plutôt pour qu'il évite de salir la moquette.


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est plutôt pour qu'il évite de salir la moquette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils ont une nouvelle signalitique pour le salon ?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Suivez la ligne jaune avec les morceaux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











C'est bon, je connais le chemin.


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bon, je connais le chemin.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne t'es pas équipé d'un élastique depuis le temps ?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu ne t'es pas équipé d'un élastique depuis le temps ?
> 
> ...



Si, mais Vieux Râleur me le pique sans arrêt


----------



## kamkil (4 Septembre 2003)

Comme l'année dernière quoi 

M'étonne que personne en parle... ou alors je suis bigleux 

En gros faut régler UN dilemne:
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062645154kamkil">


*Date de l'AEC*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Vendredi 19
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Samedi 20
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Voilà, votez en votre ame et conscience tout en sachant que j'ai un DS de trois heures le samedi matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















(donc samedi soir quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2003)

on la deja dit, c'est le vendredi, car le samedi c'est maclan


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

Comme l'année dernière quoi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

bon alors et pour l'hébergement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS :  _merci mon chien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## bonpat (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bon alors et pour l'hébergement ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop tard !

_j'avais qu'une place_


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2003)

Le nouveau sujet est RAT


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'année dernière quoi
> 
> M'étonne que personne en parle... ou alors je suis bigleux



je crois que tes lunettes sont à régler...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on la deja dit, c'est le vendredi, car le samedi c'est maclan



Très important maclan. Elle est bonne ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

J'ai jamais aimé le clan des maclan, ils ne cessent de pactiser avec édouard le sec...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Je préfère Mac Léode. En plus, il est immortel.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère Mac Léode. En plus, il est immortel.


C'est pas comme Sir Mc Gregor, lui on le connait bien, c'est pas son genre de faire dans la dentelle !!


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Sans parler de Mac Gyver, le préféré de mackie. Avec 3 allumettes, il fabrique le vaisseau d'Albator.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Moi je suis bien...

ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose de pas mal ici....


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler de Mac Gyver, le préféré de mackie. Avec 3 allumettes, il fabrique le vaisseau d'Albator.



je préfère fabriqué le Queen Emeralda


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je préfère fabriqué le Queen Emeralda



J'aime pas. Il vibre un peu quand tu es à fond de cinquième.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et il broute en seconde...

Ces vieux vaisseau, beaucoup de charme mais aucune reprise...

Dés que ça monte un peu...au détour d'un trou noir...ça rame...

En plus, ça consomme vachement de gasoil


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Et il broute en seconde...
> 
> Ces vieux vaisseau, beaucoup de charme mais aucune reprise...
> 
> ...



Pis faut se méfier des occas.
La dernière fois, j'ai racheté le vaisseau du capitaine flam. Le salaud ! Faut voir comment il l'a maltraité. L'embrayage était mort.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et ouais mais c'était tout le temps sa douce amie joanne qui le conduisait, alors tu penses...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

C'est donc ça les bosses un peu partout


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et ouais, un jour, lui (flam) il était pété, et ils ont renversé nono le petit robot, et ben ils l'ont laissés ces enfoirés...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Ceci est la dernière image de lui, vivant :


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Alors le jour du procès Ulysse était sur son 31...(humour...)

Mais vu que Flam est emmanché dans hautes sphères il s'en est tiré avec trois points en moins...

La justice à deux vitesses de l'espace...

Ceci dit mala n'a jamais voulu gommer cet incident...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Je rappelle quand même que le procès était dirigé par le grand stratéguaire.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

C'est pour ça...que ça a foiré, parce que le grand stratéguaire est cousin avec minos (pas celui de peur sur la ville...) et minos est trés pote avec le capitaine flam, se sont connus à l'armée...

Et du coup...

En plus le pauvre Ulysse en rentrant à trouvé télémaque au pieu avec candy qui passait par là...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

T'inquiètes pas pour Ulysse, il s'est consolé avec Heidi.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Attends !

Mala a demissionné sans préavis...et c'est fait embaucher par Rémi sans famille...

Et on a appris que flam le payait au black...jamais été déclaré, il a pas pu toucher le chomage des super héros...

Alors moi tu vois flam, c'est un peu comme le schowbiz à la lou bill backer...trés peu pour moi...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Ouai mais bon, y a pas eu mort d'hommes. J'vais quand même pas décharger le camion pour prendre un café quand même.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

excellent !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

"mes convictions c'est que je croyais que rien ne pouvais déstabiliser notre couple" (île de la tentation 2:39 tf1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

"c'est une fille qui est très touchante"

c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire!!!!!! mdr


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "c'est une fille qui est très touchante"



Et là, c'est vraiment dur....de partout.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

messieurs, messieurs...qu'est ce qu'on a dit ??

Pas de sexe, jamais de sexe...

 Django


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Pardon monsieur. Je recommencerai plus.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Bien...

Voilà ça c'est de la modération !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Effectivement, drôlement efficace. Respect.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Ah ! Je suis content que tu le reconnaisses...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Dis monsieur, je pourrai dire une bêtise sans me faire gronder alors ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Oui biensur, mais il faut absolument que ça reste dans le domaine du niais ou du mièvre...

Seul ce genre de vulgarité est admis ici.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Et bé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça a l'air joyeux.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Attends, on s'éclate...

vé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Oui biensur, mais il faut absolument que ça reste dans le domaine du niais ou du mièvre...
> 
> Seul ce genre de vulgarité est admis ici.



Il n'est pas question de çelà mais je vous invite à aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de polluer le sujet de kamkil.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

ça d'accord...

c'est trés recevable.

sinon ça va finn ?

marcha lou bicou ?


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question de çelà mais je vous invite à aller voir ailleurs plutôt que de polluer le sujet de kamkil.



Dommage que tu n'es pas eu ce genre de réflex pour "le pétomane..."

C'est ton pote kamkil ? C'est pour ça que tu ne fermes pas ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Krystof serait il en train de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose...

Creusons encore...


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2003)

Reste calme Krystof, c'est justement qu'il a peut etre pris enseignement du message que tu lui a laissé, tu devrais étre flatté...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Reste calme Krystof, c'est justement qu'il a peut etre pris enseignement du message que tu lui a laissé, tu devrais étre flatté...



Qu'il réouvre le thread (il peut même effacer les 3 dernières pages) et je ne lui en voudrais plus.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

C'est trés probable, et tout à son honneur.


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2003)

Ouaip, je trouve que c'est un bon deal.


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tout à fait.

D'ailleur pour montrer ma bonne volonté (pourtant évidente...) je vais aller voir les autres threads...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, je trouve que c'est un bon deal.



Son silence me laisse tout de même perplexe.


----------



## Xav' (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton pote kamkil ? C'est pour ça que tu ne fermes pas ?



C'est peut-être aussi parce qu'il ne souhaite pas voir le sujet original de ce thread noyé et enterré, par respect de ceux qui souhaitent venir le vendredi 19 au Lou Pascalou, non ?

Si ça ne vous intéresse pas de venir prendre un pot ce soir-là, vous pouvez aller pinailler ailleurs les choix des modérateurs... Il y a, semble-t-il, déjà suffisament de sujets ouverts sur ce thème pour ne pas en rajouter ici.

Il serait bienvenu et civilisé de votre part de laisser ce thread vivre au grès des interventions des autres utilisateurs, et non au grés de votre nombril !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi parce qu'il ne souhaite pas voir le sujet original de ce thread noyé et enterré



Alors qu'il applique cette règle pour les autres threads.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'il applique cette règle pour les autres threads.



rêveur


----------



## ginette107 (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'il applique cette règle pour les autres threads.



Et vous vous arretez de polluer à tout va tous les threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finn l'a dejà dis plusieurs fois si vous voulez parler entre vous il existe Ichat, IRC, ou les MP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou encore ouvrez votre thread perso "dialogue entre Krystof et DJANGO"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Son silence me laisse tout de même perplexe.



on peut finir de lire ses trheads devant un café le matin tranquilement siou 'plait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quand je lis le bar le matin je commence toujorus par le bas (un peu comme le journal la montagne : d'abord les chiens écrasés puis je remonte vers les avis d'obsèques, la page des sports etc... ) Ceci explique qu'au moment où je t'ai répondu je n'avais pas encore lu ton sujet. Seulement vous pensez toujours que tout vous est du tout de suite et bien sur faut que çà aille dans votre sens sinon ...



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Reste calme Krystof, c'est justement qu'il a peut etre pris enseignement du message que tu lui a laissé, tu devrais étre flatté...



voire ma réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu n'es pas eu ce genre de réflex pour "le pétomane..."
> 
> C'est ton pote kamkil ? C'est pour ça que tu ne fermes pas ?



voir ma réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas mon "pote" Kamkil. Du moins pas plus que toi tu ne semblait l'être à mes yeux.


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore ouvrez votre thread perso "dialogue entre Krystof et DJANGO"



Tu paris combien qu'il serait pollué


----------



## Xav' (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu paris combien qu'il serait pollué



On en perçoit déjà les vapeurs...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi parce qu'il ne souhaite pas voir le sujet original de ce thread noyé et enterré, par respect de ceux qui souhaitent venir le vendredi 19 au Lou Pascalou, non ?
> 
> Si ça ne vous intéresse pas de venir prendre un pot ce soir-là, vous pouvez aller pinailler ailleurs les choix des modérateurs... Il y a, semble-t-il, déjà suffisament de sujets ouverts sur ce thème pour ne pas en rajouter ici.
> 
> Il serait bienvenu et civilisé de votre part de laisser ce thread vivre au grès des interventions des autres utilisateurs, et non au grés de votre nombril !



Sauf qu'il y a déjà un post sur ce sujet AEC  ici, avec une liste où Kamkil peut s'inscrire.


----------



## Xav' (4 Septembre 2003)

Ça va, je suis au courant... je crois même que mon nom figure dans la dite liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ceci étant, ce n'est pas un raison pour savonner tous les comptoirs du Bar


----------



## kamkil (6 Septembre 2003)

Bon on se calme!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya pas de quoi en faire un plat... tiens si justement, faudrait poster un sujet contre les pollueurs de sujets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement ça devient over chiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut rembaucher des modos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant pour l'AEC, bah oui je suis bigleux... Bon ça me fait bien chier que ca tombe le vendredi soir mais j'ai pas trop le choix, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vais venir quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, il reste toujours de la place à la maison pour ceux qui ont des pb d'hébergement sur la région parisienne


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Ah ouais, 'tain c'est over chiant...

Pffff....


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, je suis au courant... je crois même que mon nom figure dans la dite liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne connais pas l'expression "savonner tous les comptoirs du bar" mais bon, ma "remarque" ne se voulait pas polémique.


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Tu es sur ?

Tu peux encore changer d'avis...


----------



## benjamin (20 Septembre 2003)

En direct de chez JB, grâce à sa borne Airpot. Nous étions une trentaine au Lou, les MGZ sont rentrés se coucher (Alèm compris), nous sommes 13 maintenant.

À suivre.


----------



## benjamin (20 Septembre 2003)

Troisième photo de groupe, la plus tardive.






Popol style.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Troisième photo de groupe, la plus tardive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui la grosse touffe au milieu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## rillettes (20 Septembre 2003)

Ben mon gribouille, tu as râté un grand moment, le mackie sur fond noir en train de glisser sous le fauteuil en cuir du djibi, attaché, pieds et poings liés, avec l'Amok à l'ouvrage !! Un granbd moment qui va servir d'exemple pour les générations futures !!


----------



## benjamin (20 Septembre 2003)

Méli-mélo





La ration d'Az





Popol style (bis)





Amok et ses fidèles





Amok &amp; Popol





La classe mondiale





Du Lou !





Nato Kino &amp; JB










 Coucou pour Xavier par Amok, Popol &amp; cie.


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2003)

_Allemagne: à défaut de bière, il boit du sans plomb 

  HALLE (AFP) - Un homme visiblement éméché s'est rendu dans une station-service de Halle en Allemagne et s'est servi à la pompe à essence l'équivalent d'un verre de bière pour étancher sa soif, devant le personnel de l'établissement stupéfait, a rapporté la police locale.
 Agé de 30 ans, l'homme avait semble-t-il envie de bière, mais "il a opté pour du sans plomb. Il en a bu 0,14 litre", a précisé une porte-parole de la police.

 L'intéressé, qui avait consommé auparavant une dose d'alcool non quantifiée, a été transporté à l'hôpital et placé en observation. Ceci après avoir payé sa "chopine" de super, a-t-on fait remarquer_


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2003)

Xavier, je suis en train de boire du MEI KUEI LU CHIEW....

Même pas peur......


----------



## benjamin (20 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Xavier, je suis en train de boire du MEI KUEI LU CHIEW....
> 
> Même pas peur......



En revanche, mackie ne résiste vraiment pas


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2003)

L'invention du soir (ou du matin): les taxis musicaux avec en guests: Moooosieur et Madame Foguenne et Tom Tom. Bien rentré, le Mei Kwei Lu passe bien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A dans 5 heures, les djeunes!


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, mackie ne résiste vraiment pas



Vraiment vraiment pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Coucou pour Xavier par Amok, Popol &amp; cie.



Merci, les enfants. Ça fait chaud au cur. Je regrette tant de n'avoir pas pu être parmi vous. Je me console en me disant que ce n'est que partie remise et qu'après tout « Paris est tout petit pour ceux qui s'aiment comme nous d'un aussi grand amour. » Nous finirons bien, tôt ou tard, par nous rencontrer (ceci pour Paul et Stéphane, c'est déjà fait pour quelques autres...)

Puisque certains ont cru bon de s'adonner à des boissons exotiques qui ne sont pas de leur âge (et je sais de quoi je parle, elles ne sont pas même du mien !), je souhaite à chacun un dégrisement honorable et gastriquement satisfaisant. Fasse le ciel que Djibi ait mis la main sur du 'pégic 1000 et que Popol n'ait pas regagné son hôtel en chantant « La Digue du cul » !

Bons lendemains qui chantent à tous.

Amitiés,
Xavier.


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment vraiment pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Septembre 2003)

en tout cas moi ça va bien, je ne me suis pas aventuré dans le bizarre, et puis je n'avais pas trop de chemin à faire pour aller me pieuter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon tout le monde s'est bien tenu, rien à déplorer, à part peut-être un mackie moulant au milieu du salon...

et merci encore pour la bonne compagnie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à c't'ap' porte de versailles pour les survivants motivés


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> et merci encore pour la bonne compagnie !



merci encore pour ton accueil.
j'me reveille avec une belle casquette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut dire qu'avec le romu, on a encore bu un coup en rentrant.
j'ose pas regarder le contenu de mon ixus


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas regarder le contenu de mon ixus



si si si !


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2003)

Tu as raison Popol... Ça le fait BIEN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et deux mothers-chicken en live... Deux !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bons lendemains qui chantent à tous.



Si ce sont les lendemains, c'est gagné !! Si c'est Mackie... Je doute encore un peu !!


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> merci encore pour ton accueil.
> j'me reveille avec une belle casquette !
> 
> 
> ...



faut regarder


----------



## Xav' (20 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas la casquette, mais boudiou que c'était dur de se lever !!!

Je passe en mode "lunettes noires", et j'arrive sur AE


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Je passe en mode "lunettes noires", et j'arrive sur AE



j'ai pas la casquette (forcément), j'ai pas eu de mal à me lever, je ne me suis pas fait engueuler, la fleuriste était gentille et drolement cubaine ce matin, les croissants étaient très bons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé de vous avoir lâché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aurais aimé voir Mackie dégoulinant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mode "lunettes noires" on itoo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pas beaucoup dormi non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] -j'aurais aimé voir Mackie dégoulinant !!



je suis toujours d'un seul bloc


----------



## rillettes (20 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Nato Kino &amp; JB



Toujours à faire les folles ces deux là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faudrait quand même voir à pas poster n'importe quoi ici, il y a des enfants qui pourraient voir "ça" et se venger sur leurs action Joe...!!


----------



## rillettes (20 Septembre 2003)

Et la photo du machinside qui coule sur la banquette arrière du salon de Djibi ??
On y aura droit ?? Parce que si c'est le cas, faudra mettre un carré blanc en bas de l'écran et faire remplir des autorisations parentales...!!


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2003)

Ouin!!!!!!!

J'ai trop la rage de pas avoir pu y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Finn?!?


----------



## Azrael (21 Septembre 2003)

J'ai rien de spécifique à rajouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si ce n'est : elle est où la suite des photos, certaines m'intéressent en particulier


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien de spécifique à rajouter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais on veut en savoir plus, surtout sur ce qui s'est passé dans l'étoile noire!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au passage, j'attend toujours une photo du choutage de boite office près du stand du pommier de l'année dernière, il manque des photos


----------



## FANREM (21 Septembre 2003)

J'ai essaye de venir pour le Fun, mais je suis arrive vers 19 H 45 et j'etais semble t'il le seul Mac User
J'ai demande au barman s'il y avait bien une reunion ce soir, mais il n'en savait abolument rien. Du coup, j'avais vraiment un doute sur la date, ce d'autant qu'il m'a dit qu'il pensait que c'etait pour la semaine prochaine
Au bout d'une demie heure, j'ai recu un coup de fil d'un client poste au  pied de ma voiture que j'essaie de vendre. Le temps de l'essai, puis je suis rentre chez moi
Franchement, ca m'aurait fait super plaisir de vous rencontrer
A la prochaine fois j'espere


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essaye de venir pour le Fun, mais je suis arrive vers 19 H 45 et j'etais semble t'il le seul Mac User



c'etait un peu tot... avec le romu, on est arrivé à onze heures, et ça battait à son plein !


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2003)

Finalement, la commuication apple, elle marche, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Récupérez bien !


----------



## Amok (21 Septembre 2003)

Le lendemain (donc aujourd'hui, enfin hier) derniere soirée et mackie s'est encore distingué en buvant n'importe quoi et en engloutissant des profiterroles au chocolat d'une seule bouchée. Même les membres de la MacGame Zone étaient dégoutés, c'est dire.... Larguage des fous du joystick Place d'Italie, pour une longue nuit de réseau.

Juste un truc: la framboise soit disant digestive porte bien mal son nom...


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2003)

Retour réussi en Belgique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous pour cette sympathique soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reviendrai


----------



## benjamin (21 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le lendemain (donc aujourd'hui, enfin hier) derniere soirée et mackie s'est encore distingué en buvant n'importe quoi et en engloutissant des profiterroles au chocolat d'une seule bouchée. Même les membres de la MacGame Zone étaient dégoutés, c'est dire.... Larguage des fous du joystick Place d'Italie, pour une longue nuit de réseau.
> 
> Juste un truc: la framboise soit disant digestive porte bien mal son nom...



Mauvaise idée d'avoir pris la même chose. Remarque, mackie m'a bien aidé en la finissant.
Bon, je suis en train de sortir mes caisses de jouets pour retrouver mes schtroumph, paraît que ça vaut de l'or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Demain, j'en fais la Une de MacG


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2003)

On se donne tous rendez-vous en janvier à San Francisco pour la MacWorld?


----------



## benjamin (21 Septembre 2003)

Entre temps, il y a une ou deux AES


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste un truc: la framboise soit disant digestive porte bien mal son nom...



Faut pas trop en demander non plus : ça aide à digérer. Ça suffit pas pour éponger les marées noires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour ça, faut juste du temps.


----------



## Xav' (21 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis en train de sortir mes caisses de jouets pour retrouver mes schtroumph, paraît que ça vaut de l'or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce plan ???

Je te les prends, moi, tes schtroumpfs !
Il faudra juste qu'un jour, je prenne le temps de les exposer (il faudra que je trouve la place également...)


----------



## benjamin (21 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce plan ???
> 
> Je te les prends, moi, tes schtroumpfs !
> Il faudra juste qu'un jour, je prenne le temps de les exposer (il faudra que je trouve la place également...)



Mackie nous a branché sur la vente de schtroumpfs pendant le dîner, ce soir. Son discours aurait pu séduire n'importe quel économiste de renom (remarque, il serait capable de revendre ses parents pour faire un petit bénef) : un véritable marché parallèle s'instaure. Et d'après lui, après l'éclatement de la bulle du schtroumpf l'année dernière, le temps est au réinvestissement : le schtroumpf est à la hausse, c'est une bonne valeur de placement aux perspectives intéressantes.
Sérieux, j'en ai quatre ou cinq, miniatures, à la campagne. Il va falloir que je les retrouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouah, sur ce, dodooooooooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ventre, tête en mauvais état : ce dimanche ne sera pas de trop).


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous finirons bien, tôt ou tard, par nous rencontrer (ceci pour Paul et Stéphane, c'est déjà fait pour quelques autres...)



J'y compte bien mon bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben moi je reviens de la MMAES (soirée www.macmusic.org), c'était très bien, plus musical que les AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le lendemain (donc aujourd'hui, enfin hier) derniere soirée et mackie s'est encore distingué en buvant n'importe quoi et en engloutissant des profiterroles au chocolat d'une seule bouchée. Même les membres de la MacGame Zone étaient dégoutés, c'est dire.... Larguage des fous du joystick Place d'Italie, pour une longue nuit de réseau.
> 
> Juste un truc: la framboise soit disant digestive porte bien mal son nom...



ont joue au clavier et a la souris amok


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ont joue au clavier et a la souris amok



Tiens Mackie... Ça va mieux?


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2003)

j'ai toujours pas dormis


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2003)

Quelques petites photos floues





 en attendant les oeuvres de Popol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







regrette bien de ne pas avoir été là


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Quelques petites photos floues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dit donc toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va falloir qu'on cause !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y avait pas assez de place sur les tables !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y avait pas assez de place sur les tables !!



j'avais cru lire "dessous"...


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'avais cru lire "dessous"...








 Dessous non plus, la taupe flirtait avec son powerbook !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dessous non plus, la taupe flirtait avec son powerbook !!



chacun est libre de ses moeurs


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> chacun est libre de ses moeurs



Oui. Il a eu la délicate attention de se cacher sous la table pour ne pas attiser les convoitises ou les jalousies et ne pas choquer les âmes sensibles...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Il a eu la délicate attention de se cacher sous la table pour ne pas attiser les convoitises ou les jalousies et ne pas choquer les âmes sensibles...



ce garçon est d'une délicatesse...


----------



## Xav' (22 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> dit donc toi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisous


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas moi ça va bien, je ne me suis pas aventuré dans le bizarre, et puis je n'avais pas trop de chemin à faire pour aller me pieuter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour l'accueil Jean-Ba, c'était très très sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Quelques petites photos floues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous venons de rentrer à Luxembourg, je vais essayer de mettre des photos en ligne ce soir.
Merci à tous pour cette AE et AEC, c'était génial.
Paris est vraiment une ville merveilleuse.
Nous sommes un peu triste que ce soit déjà fini mais bien décidé à revenire l'année prochaine.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Héhé Macki, tu es excellent sur la photo des portables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Elle est ici. 
	
 

Par contre pour le chois des photos à mettre en ligne, ça va être difficile de choisir.
Nous avons fait plus de 400 photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il faut dire aussi que mon Ixus a été utilisé par Azrael et d'autre participant.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour cette AE et AEC, c'était génial.
> Paris est vraiment une ville merveilleuse.
> Nous sommes un peu triste que ce soit déjà fini mais bien décidé à revenire l'année prochaine.



Merci à vous pour votre bonne humeur !!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Merci, tu es particulièrement doué pour la pose Popol Nato Kino, je t'engage.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Aïe... C'est bien ce que je redoutais !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Je m'attend au pire... Avec tous ces flahs qui fusaient de partout, on doit pas avoir souvent les yeux ouverts !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Spéciale dédicace à la 'tite lumière bleue !!_


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Macki, tu es excellent sur la photo des portables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah pas grave tu les mets toutes en ligne les photos...


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que mon Ixus a été utilisé par Azrael.



C'est effectivement pas indispensable de les mettre toutes...


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2003)

sympa de vous avoir rencontré, on aurait bien aimé en faire partie.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Je crois que Silvia n'aurait pas été contre...
Il y avait bien mackie, avec lui, on trébuche toujours sur le genre à utiliser pour lui parler, mais il avait oublié sa trousse de maquillage et il y connait pas grand chose encore en lingerie, il débute, il faut lui laisser encore un peu de temps, déjà que les talons c'est pas pratique, il tient à peine en équilibre !!


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

On a vu les photos de groupe, maintenant on veut des détails


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2003)

tiens, un detail !


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Le MEI KUEI LU CHIEW, ça fait mal à la têteuuuuuuuuuuu !!


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Xav' (22 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le MEI KUEI LU CHIEW, ça fait mal à la têteuuuuuuuuuuu !!



Pas taper !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"Et pour vous récompenser, nous irons prendre un verre de vin chaud."_


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Désolé mais pour les photos, il faudra attendre demain.
Nous avons eu la visite tardive d'amis, si j'écris les commentaires maintenant, ça risque d'être Îledelatentationnesque.


----------



## Philito (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais pour les photos, il faudra attendre demain.
> Nous avons eu la visite tardive d'amis, si j'écris les commentaires maintenant, ça risque d'être Îledelatentationnesque.



Moi qui m'attendait à ce que tu les publie ce soir..... je regrette quand même de ne pas avoir pu venir, mais bon les choix..... ce sera ptet' pour l'année prochaine !!!!

Au cas où tu deletes ces photos.... tu m'envois celle que tu as prise de moi sur le stand du pommier, ce serait pour envoyer de l'autre côté du monde.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et content d'avoir pu discuter un peu, malgré le fait que ça doit être plus agréable au Lou que au stand du pommier !!!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> si j'écris les commentaires maintenant, ça risque d'être Îledelatentationnesque.



Arfff !! On est passé à coté de quelque chose d' I M M E N S E  !!


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais pour les photos, il faudra attendre demain.



à quelle heure?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui m'attendait à ce que tu les publie ce soir..... je regrette quand même de ne pas avoir pu venir, mais bon les choix..... ce sera ptet' pour l'année prochaine !!!!
> 
> Au cas où tu deletes ces photos.... tu m'envois celle que tu as prise de moi sur le stand du pommier, ce serait pour envoyer de l'autre côté du monde.....
> 
> ...



Je ne "delete" jamais de photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça peut toujours servir.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Héhé...






Santé Xavier.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, les photos sont en ligne.
Si vous voulez que je mette en ligne une photo particulière où avoir le fichier d'une photo non redimensionné contacté moi.


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais pour les photos, il faudra attendre demain.
> Nous avons eu la visite tardive d'amis, si j'écris les commentaires maintenant, ça risque d'être Îledelatentationnesque.


évidement je n'ai pas résisté à la  *tentation,* mais avec juste une fille, cela me paraît bien maigre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
et voilà on vous connait maintenant


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2003)

Et... c'est qui?






A droite...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, les photos sont en ligne.



Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et... c'est qui?
> 
> 
> A droite...



y en avait qu'un pour poser ce genre de questions


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> y en avait qu'un pour poser ce genre de questions



Qu'un?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, j'étais le premier...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

Preum's ! C'est qui ? "made by Azraël ?"


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Preum's ! C'est qui ? "made by Azraël ?"



Tiens, ouais, bonne question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci de l'avoir posée, au suivant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

mouaaaaarf !!


----------



## benjamin (22 Septembre 2003)

J'ai linké ce sujet, ainsi que les parodies de pub dans Réagissez (tu peux les mettre toutes si tu veux) en page d'actu. Vraiment très bon


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et... c'est qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hum... c'est Magoo (pseudo sur les forums). Mais je crois que t'as des tout petits bras comparés à son copain...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et... c'est qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais elle est sympa


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai linké ce sujet, ainsi que les parodies de pub dans Réagissez (tu peux les mettre toutes si tu veux) en page d'actu. Vraiment très bon



Sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est effectivement très sympa (Toi  aussi Globalcut.
J'ai oublié de te prendre en photo. Tu ne perds rien pour attendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Quand je n'ai pas mis les noms c'est que je les ai oubliés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolés, je les rajouterais petit à petit.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est effectivement très sympa (Toi  aussi Globalcut.
> J'ai oublié de te prendre en photo. Tu ne perds rien pour attendre.
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai plusieurs photos des "terreurs" Karl40 et GlobalCut !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne t'inquiètes pas, je vous fais ça dès que je retrouve mon mac !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (demain soir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai plusieurs photos des "terreurs" Karl40 et GlobalCut !!
> 
> ...



Cool. On aura presque tout le monde comme ça.
Quelqu'un à vu Melaure sur l'AE ?
Il était présent mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
J'ai par contre discuté un peu avec Florent des Vosges qui travaillait chez Macway pendant le salon. Pas de photo non plus.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à vu Melaure sur l'AE ?



il était bien là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il avait l'air en forme d'ailleurs : super souriant et tout !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai plusieurs photos des "terreurs" Karl40 et GlobalCut !!
> 
> ...



Tu les aurais pas effacées par erreur


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu les aurais pas effacées par erreur



je pourrais perdre la carte... mais ça ne m'est jamais arrivé...


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je pourrais perdre la carte... mais ça ne m'est jamais arrivé...



Cette "perte" peut se négocier à combien ?


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cette "perte" peut se négocier à combien ?



un powerbook 15" même tombé du camion !!


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un powerbook 15" même tombé du camion !!



enfin "tombé"... faites-y gaffe quand même !!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un powerbook 15" même tombé du camion !!



Passe à *la cave à Momo*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y ont même des *iMacs*.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Passe à *la cave à Momo*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le truc à Mackie c'est le lien d'eBay et les schtroumpfs, le truc à WebO c'est çà


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un powerbook 15" même tombé du camion !!



Oublie


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oublie



vous l'aurez voulu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah tiens, faut que je mette mon compte free en route


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2003)

C'est qui lui à gauche qui regarde pas devant lui? Il est pas discret en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas de bol quand même... t'as été pris en photo...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Santé Xavier.



Monsieur Foguenne... _Depuis que j'ai entendu Jean-rené t'appeler comme ça, je ne m'en remets pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ Monsieur Foguenne, donc, j'aimerais que vous cessiez d'étaler ainsi au grand jour des affaires privées, qui ne regardent que ma conscience et mes intestins. Laissons donc au mystère d'une nuit, hélas déjà lointaine, ce qui lui appartient. Prends garde plutôt que je ne débarque pas *inopinément* (c'est juste pour le côté « mac » de cette brillante intervention, et puis j'aime bien ce mot, il y a « ino » et « ément » dedans...), que je ne débarque, disais-je, dans le plat pays qui est le tien, histoire de te montrer de quel bois lèvent le coude les Béarnais braillards.

À bon entendeur, salut.


----------



## anntraxh (23 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Prends garde plutôt que je ne débarque pas *inopinément* (c'est juste pour le côté « mac » de cette brillante intervention, et puis j'aime bien ce mot, il y a « ino » et « ément » dedans...), que je ne débarque, disais-je, dans le plat pays qui est le tien, histoire de te montrer de quel bois lèvent le coude les Béarnais braillards.
> 
> À bon entendeur, salut.



en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne, Monsieur DocEvil ... le plat pays qui est le nôtre en serait honoré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand tu veux , nous t'accueillerons avec le plus grand des plaisirs !


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Foguenne... _Depuis que j'ai entendu Jean-rené t'appeler comme ça, je ne m'en remets pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas cap'


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Foguenne... _Depuis que j'ai entendu Jean-rené t'appeler comme ça, je ne m'en remets pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, moi aussi, ça m'a fait drole le coup de Mr Foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme l'a dit Anthrax et TomTom nous t'attendons en Belgique.


----------



## Azrael (23 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Preum's ! C'est qui ? "made by Azraël ?"



Azrael ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un pauv gars, un poivro... laisse tomber...
Quant à la demoiselle : pas toutouche avec les papates : comme l'intitulé l'indique "Made by..." y'a donc forcément des ©  et ®


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2003)

Avec la la tête qu'elle a, là, elle sort de l'AES !...


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

pour l'instant, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle... Capture d'Images et mon Olympus ont planté de concert : il me manque 120 photos de ce ouikinde.... les 120 photos de l'AE et AEC bien entendu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













pour magoo : il reste les photos de la soirée avec ton chéri, elles étaient sur une autre carte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_on tente un sauvetage ce soir avec datarescue et un lecteur de carte sandisk usb)_


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm](...) pour magoo : il reste les photos de la soirée avec ton chéri, elles étaient sur une autre carte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'essentiel est sauvé...


----------



## benjamin (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] pour l'instant, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle... Capture d'Images et mon Olympus ont planté de concert : il me manque 120 photos de ce ouikinde.... les 120 photos de l'AE et AEC bien entendu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Global t'a déjà envoyé le PowerBook 15 pouces ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

C'est Karl qui va etre content, il va economiser un PowerBook G4


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Global t'a déjà envoyé le PowerBook 15 pouces ?



oui. ils ont été super efficaces sur le coup avec Karl !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Global t'a déjà envoyé le PowerBook 15 pouces ?



Non, moi j'assume


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui. ils ont été super efficaces sur le coup avec Karl !



Tiens, j'ai toujours pas recu le miens Karl


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

il me reste au moins cette photo



 

_comm'd'hab', faut cliquer sur l'image !_


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] il me reste au moins cette photo



Et le tatouage ?


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui. ils ont été super efficaces sur le coup avec Karl !



J'ai mis la commande en stand by sur l'Apple store !
On ne sait jamais, si tu arrives à récupérer les photos !! 

Au fait, je te rajoute de la mémoire ?


----------



## Azrael (24 Septembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour magoo : il reste les photos de la soirée avec ton chéri, elles étaient sur une autre carte.



C'est beau un homme (?) qui tremble et qui est soumis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais où est donc passé le grand séducteur Alèm, tout se perd de nos jours


----------



## Azrael (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ] Alèm... la photographie est un vrai métier, il y a des professionnels pour ça...


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] pour l'instant, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle... Capture d'Images et mon Olympus ont planté de concert : il me manque 120 photos de ce ouikinde.... les 120 photos de l'AE et AEC bien entendu...



Finalement, l'argentique a encore du bon : on peut planter une pelloche mais 4 d'un coup, c'est dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, l'essentiel est d'avoir sauvegardé les images dans ta tête


----------



## benjamin (24 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] Alèm... la photographie est un vrai métier, il y a des professionnels pour ça...



Toi, tu vas te faire allumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'aurais prévenu


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] Alèm... la photographie est un vrai métier, il y a des professionnels pour ça...














T'es intime avec Alèm ou t'es maso


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es intime avec Alèm ou t'es maso



Je pense qu'en lui offrant le PB 15", il s'en tirera bien


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] Alèm... la photographie est un vrai métier, il y a des professionnels pour ça...



oui c'est comme être journaliste ou avoir du succès avec les femmes ou être un pro de la masturbation... je sais, j'apprends...


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

Tu vas devenir 'achement balèze bientôt ?!


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un homme (?) qui tremble et qui est soumis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le séducteur alèm (sic) reste bien entendu séduit par la belle Magoo mais est tombé sous le charme d'une jolie grenouille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et... euh... quand je vois les biceps de son copain, je ne m'y aventurerais pas... même célbataire !


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas devenir 'achement balèze bientôt ?!



non mais je vais savoir utiliser un déplanteur de SmartMedia !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça existe ça à l'ANPE : déplanteur de SmartMedia ??


----------



## Azrael (24 Septembre 2003)

1. Je suis journaliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Je suis Pro de la Masturbation (tout le monde le sait et en parle, sauf Voici ca me désespère)
3. Et je n'ai pas de succès avec les femmes (Et ni les hommes, je peux même pas me consoler du coup)

Et alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous croyez que ca m'empêche de vivre et d'être con ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas un seul instant ni remords, ni regrets, ni rien d'ailleurs

Je préfère cet état de fait à la frustration. C'est bien aussi de se sentir à l'aise dans ses baskets


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

Mackie et Azraël en un, c'est trop pour un seul homme !! Qui pourrait supporter cela...?


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour ce genre de réponses que je t'aime az' !


----------



## Azrael (24 Septembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> le séducteur alèm (sic) reste bien entendu séduit par la belle Magoo mais est tombé sous le charme d'une jolie grenouille...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vie privée des gens ne me regarde pas


----------



## Azrael (24 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mackie et Azraël en un, c'est trop pour un seul homme !! Qui pourrait supporter cela...?



Et tu oublies un zeste de Benny Hill à la sauce Marc Dorcel ! 
Damn 'man : je pourrai donner des cours à l'INA, section Exotic!


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

_je vais très très mal ce soir mais je tenais à faire mes excuses à Karl et Global : mes photos sont sauvées._


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Remets en toi


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _je vais très très mal ce soir mais je tenais à faire mes excuses à Karl et Global : mes photos sont sauvées._



Que de mauvaises nouvelles aujourd'hui !


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que de mauvaises nouvelles aujourd'hui !



tu disais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu disais ?



de bien jolies photos


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

yen a encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  yen a encore !



Arghhhhhh, ca fait envie


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhh, ca fait envie



dingue ça : à chaque fois que je poste un message t'es derrière !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me suis à l'odeur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dingue ça : à chaque fois que je poste un message t'es derrière !!
> 
> ...








T'aurais pu te laver un peu mieux


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu te laver un peu mieux



bah justement, j'y vais seulement !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

C'etait donc ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et n'oublies pas derriere les oreilles


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dingue ça : à chaque fois que je poste un message t'es derrière !!
> 
> ...



Pas la peine, on suit la lumière des flashs !!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Septembre 2003)

Ouais trop cool les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci.


----------



## mixmac (25 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde,



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  yen a encore !



Sur la photos "2 nains Suisses", ben en fait il y a 2 faux Suisses et 1 vrai pur sang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ceci dis, AE et l'AEC c'était bien cool


----------



## mixmac (25 Septembre 2003)

[edit]   double post


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  yen a encore !



Il faut une connexion de *Boeing* pour charger ta page ?!


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut une connexion de *Boeing* pour charger ta page ?!



et un 21" en 1600x1200 !!


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2003)

l'admin est très joueur


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'admin est très joueur



T'es sur qu'il voulait pas plutot te vomir dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il a l'air bien fatigué


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2003)

il n'avais pas encore bu


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2003)

et ben, dans quel etat il doit etre apres une biere


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Il sait se tenir lui, il roule pas sous les tapis comme la taupe naine !!


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2003)

ben la on sait pas


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il sait se tenir lui, il roule pas sous les tapis comme la taupe naine !!



Elle roule sous les tapis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et après, elle fait tourner au moins


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AH te voilà jeune cerf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens à signaler que ce jeune homme Suisse doit avoir des origines belges qu'il ignore car il boit des bières à une vitesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bien rentré dans ton beau pays ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Tout est une question de relief...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2003)

Au fait je n'ai pas de photos de Sylko qui était également sous le pommier.

Sylko, vient nous parler de ta rencontre avec Steve Job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ce n'est pas une blague)


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut une connexion de *Boeing* pour charger ta page ?!



Exactement, j'ai essayé hier du boulot et ça ramait pas mal.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2003)

Je fais un rappel des liens vers les photos:

Les photos de TomTom. 

Photos d'Alèm à l'AE. 

Les photos d'Alèm à l'AEC. 

Les miennes sont dans ma signature.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait je n'ai pas de photos de Sylko qui était également sous le pommier.
> 
> Sylko, vient nous parler de ta rencontre avec Steve Job.
> 
> ...



Il me l'a déjà racontée... Mais je vous dirais rien.


----------



## mixmac (26 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> AH te voilà jeune cerf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

Non je suis pas du tout belge, on appèle ça un Valaisan (comprendrons les initiés) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui je suis bien rentré par chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toi ?

mixmac

PS: Heureusement que t'as pas signalé que je suis pas encore majeur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un rappel des liens vers les photos:
> 
> Les photos de TomTom.
> 
> ...



 _Waouuuuuuuuuuuu... superbes sont vos photos !!!_





<font color="blue">BRAVO à vous Messieurs ainsi, qu'aux figurants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y en a certains qui ont d'la gueule...   j'ai beaucoup aimé,merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitation pour la présentation,aussi, c'est du beau boulot !!! Chapeau !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Non je suis pas du tout belge, on appèle ça un Valaisan (comprendrons les initiés)



n'oublie pas une bouteille la prochaine fois


----------



## mixmac (26 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas une bouteille la prochaine fois



UNE bouteille ? MDR


----------



## rillettes (26 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas une bouteille la prochaine fois



Tu crois pas que tu bois assez comme ça ? Tu veux finir comme Amok ? dans un tonneau de saumur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et arrête d'embêter la 'tite marmotte, elle est gentille, elle t'a rien fait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Offre plutôt ta tournée, *RADINE* !!


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas une bouteille la prochaine fois



Une ? Ça risque pas de faire un peu juste ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Septembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que tu bois assez comme ça ? Tu veux finir comme Amok ? dans un tonneau de saumur ?



je le verrais plutôt dans un tonneau de saumure...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Non je suis pas du tout belge, on appèle ça un Valaisan (comprendrons les initiés)
> 
> ...



Oui, oui bien rentré.

J'avais oublié que tu étais encore sous le haut patronnage de tes parents.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> je le verrais plutôt dans un tonneau de saumure...


D'après mes sources, c'était bien du Saumur.


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2003)

ta changer d'avatar ?


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta changer d'avatar ?



Quelle perspicacité


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta changer d'avatar ?


Tu as lavé les lunettes ?


----------



## Xav' (29 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta changer d'avatar ?
> 
> Non, l'autre à dû tomber pendant la nuit...


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

_Cliquez sur la banniere. site en construction._


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> _Cliquez sur la banniere. site en construction._



Previens nous des mise à jour


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> _Cliquez sur la banniere. site en construction._



Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?


Parce que BAAX !!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que BAAX !!



Oui, *Baax*, et alors?


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, *Baax*, et alors?



Faut lui demander...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?



Parceque c'est utile pour faire de la bonne cuisine


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?



parce que Baax...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?



parce que le fouet et le godemichet çà fait un peu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vois


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> parce que le fouet et le godemichet çà fait un peu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est encore pudique à cet âge...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> parce que le fouet et le godemichet çà fait un peu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... mais le marteau et la faucille ça fait aussi un peu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme GlobalCut, j'aurais préféré... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça fait moins mal...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> parce que le fouet et le godemichet çà fait un peu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A y penser, j'aurais préféré


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais le marteau et la faucille ça fait aussi un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu es devin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est quoi cette embrouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












tu lis ce que je tappe


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu es devin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais édité mon message.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'avais édité mon message.



Mouais


----------



## benjamin (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais le marteau et la faucille ça fait aussi un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu quoi ? ça m'intéresse...

(non, laisse rémi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais d'où je viens)


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (non, laisse rémi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce qui m'inquiète, c'est où tu vas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il faudrait que nous voyons nos chères amies sous peu, ça te dit ?


----------



## baax (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?



C'est vrai ca ! Pourquoi ??


----------



## baax (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu pourquoi le marteau et la faucille dans le logo?



Pour les mêmes raisons qu'il y a un cheval stalinien sur les teeshirts de macgé !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Pour les mêmes raisons qu'il y a un cheval stalinien sur les teeshirts de macgé !



Ah... et le fond orange (orange... rouge)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où suis-je tombé...


----------



## baax (2 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... et le fond orange (orange... rouge)...



J'ai hésité avec le mauve ou le vert pomme.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2003)

"Ce M. BAAX, je le surveille déjà depuis un moment"


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Previens nous des mise à jour



ça commence...

suffit de regarder la banniere !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Il faudrait etre bigleu pour pas la voir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

très jolie bannière et site waaaooouu Super !!!  

bravo les d'jeunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 déjà mis dans mes favoris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec Jimmy Cliff ça passe aussi bien qu'avec Iggy Pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




promis j'viendrais à la prochaine...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> promis j'viendrais à la prochaine...



qu'il vienne aussi !


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

ce coup-ci c'est pour toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et à demain ! j'ai tes dessous en lingerie fine... oups, je voulais dire tes ticheurtes MacGé !_


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ce coup-ci c'est pour toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivement demain


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

C'était vraiment très interessant.


----------

